# Fence upgrades for Craftsman Table Saw



## JarodMorris

I have a table saw nearly identical to the table saw pictured below. It's one of the bazzillion table saws sold by Sears in the last few decades. The problem I am having with the fence is that it is loose. When I slide it to the desired cut position, I have to press one side of the T that rides along the front where the inches are marked out. This brings the entire fence back to square to the blade. I hate that it is so loose. This table saw was given to me by my father-in-law and it's what really got me into woodworking so while I have been looking at other table saws, I would rather make this one work for me and It's hard right now to drop $500 - $1,000 on a used model that I would really want to buy.

Any suggestions on what I can do to tune this up or how do I make sure a replacement fence will work for my setup? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BillWhite

Is there an adjusting mechanism (set screws) that will tighten the fence? I pics of the fence grip area showing where it attaches to the rail would help.
Bill


----------



## JarodMorris

Bill, I'll have to add those pictures tonight since I'm at work right now. I found the picture on craigslist since these types of table saws are very abundant on CL.


----------



## knotscott

The Delta T2 fence is an excellent bang for the buck and is a very good fence for your saw that'd need minimal modification to make fit…..many others have done it. It's $158 shipped from Tool-plus.com. That fence and a decent new blade could make your saw feel better than new.


----------



## JarodMorris

Thanks KnotScott. I may just have to do that. That fence looks awesome. I'll first see what I can do to adjust the one I have (deal or not, it is still $158 out of pocket).

As for the blades, I don't need new blades. I've already got 2 Freud blades that I love to death. Both are thin kerf. One is flat top to be used with the woodgears.ca box joint jig build that I'm about to start on. I just finished a bathroom vanity and now I get to choose the next project!


----------



## Alexandre

That fence…. IS SPARTA
Its huge compared to the saw…


----------



## oldretiredjim

Delta T2. I put one on a similar saw and it is in my blog. I had to drill both the front rail and the rear cast iron on the saw itself. You can free had the holes in the cast iron but I think that would be hard on the front rail. Mine came out great and I love it.


----------



## Sirgreggins

oldretiredjim, do you have a link to this blog post. I dont see it her on LJ. I just got a Craftsman flex drive for free for my uncle and am looking to upgrade the fence as well.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

I have a Ridgid AC1036 fence on my saw….




























I LOVE the fence BTW.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

And just my crazy two cents…if you put a Delta fence on it (great fence), take the Delta sticker off it! Looks very weird….no Ridgid sticker on my fence…LOL


----------



## MT_Stringer

Vega Pro 40 is what I put on my 1977 Craftsman. It made a world of difference.
Got it here.
Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## spcbike

The Ridgid AC1036 must be discontinued as I don't see it for sale anywhere.


----------



## toolie

*The Ridgid AC1036 must be discontinued as I don't see it for sale anywhere.*

affirmative. here's one i got for $20 from HD when they were clearanced:










too bad. really nice fence system and as accurate as the t2 i have on a cousin c-man saw.


----------



## dschlic1

I have an old Craftsman saw 113 series. The stock fence on my saw has a "spring" underneath the head of the fence. The fence works like this. The head has two guides on the outside edge (closest to the operator). The fence rides an 1 1/4" angle rails, the vertical side facing the saw and pointed downward. The fence head has a small metal angle with a plastic part that rides on the inside edge of the 1 1/4" angle rail. The metal angle presses the fence head against the two guides on the outside of the fence head. In this manner the fence remains square to the saw when moved. If you fence has this spring, you might need to adjust it.

I can post some pictures of the arrangement tomorrow if you want. Also see if you can find a manual (online Sears has many) for your saw and look at how to adjust your fence.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

....The Ridgid AC1036 was a clone of the Craftsman Exacta-Rip fence, both not made anymore…I love the AC fence. I'd look on Ebay for them.

BTW, I got mine for $50 and I thought it was a super deal…then toolie got one for $20….dayam…LOL


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

I have seen fences on Ebay…
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-Align-A-Rip-Rip-Fence-for-Craftsman-Ridgid-10-Table-Saws-/261216297861?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cd1b46385


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Craftsman-Align-A-Rip-XRC-table-saw-rip-fence-rails-and-miter-guage-/171039935265?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d2c64b21


----------

